# Rabbit forums?



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Can anyone recommend any other rabbit forums aside from here? Anyone have any they recommend?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> Can anyone recommend any other rabbit forums aside from here? Anyone have any they recommend?


www.in your own little world.com/forum


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> www.in your own little world.com/forum


Looks a good one - pity it won't open


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

I may be misinterpreting this, but I believe it is against the rules on this forum to advertise other pet related forums.

Quoted from the FAQ:


> We do not allow members to advertise other pet community websites which are in competition with this website either via the forum or via pm. This includes in your signature and via visitor messages, anyone repeatedly caught doing this after a warning will be banned permanently from our forums.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Try googling disney


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Try googling disney


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

I love that she's been banned. About bloody time too!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

really?! agree!!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

I do worry about the animals though. They shouldn't have to suffer because of this absolute twit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

OP will be back have a feeling won`t be long , betting before the day is out. bet wobbles has thrown a right wobbler


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

I was going to PM you but can't work out how 

Try the rabbit rehome forum, it's really good


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

BattleKat said:


> I was going to PM you but can't work out how
> 
> Try the rabbit rehome forum, it's really good


thats because she is banned


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> thats because she is banned


And for good reason too!


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

oh! How come?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

BattleKat said:


> oh! How come?


were not allowed to talk about it


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

very good reason!! and about time too :lol:


----------

